# Car travel



## Lynnifer (Feb 14, 2013)

So, do you have a crate for the car or a harness?

I'm being indecisive and don't know which to get? We have a vw touran (7seater) and there is one seat left when we are all in it. 
I'll either get a collapsible crate or a car harness... Oh and i should mention merlin doesnt like the car that much


----------



## LolaLulu (Apr 15, 2012)

We tend to use the crate if they are going on a walk and will end up muddy but if going to my mum's or sister's they have harness / seat belts on the back seat. Thye seem to be really happy with the seat belt harness because they are with us and can see were they are going.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well i use the harness because i think ginger is safer with it ,if she is in a crate and you hit some on she will bounce of the front side of the crate ,with the harness she is held prity well safe cause the harness will stop her from hitting any thing,.also i would take Merlin on a lot of short rides till he gets used to it .and it woun't take that long and soon he will love it,,i got a Kurgo-tru-fit Harness,,and it works really well


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Planning on using a harness.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi

I am going to go against the grain here. I use a crate for Monty for two reasons really, firstly if he is muddy then it is contained in the crate and not over my new car (selfish I know). He spends at lot of time out with me in the car and I can drive up to 2,000 miles a month (great for him as he gets to go on loads of different walks). My puppy trainer did say that if (god forbid) I was ever in an accident then the Police/Fire Service are more like to remove a dog in a crate from the car rather than on a harness as they pose less of a risk to their safety. If I was travelling locally I would use a harness probably but you need to do what is best for you and your pup.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine hate being in a crate in the car and get quite stressy. They sleep very happily on the back seat on a blanket with their seat belt harnesses on instead.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

it is what is best for you if your puppy is really muddy all the time then a create would be good.ginger is never muddy and she enjoys looking out the window,and even if she does get dirty i have a cover over my back seat so to save my seats from getting all messed up.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't have room for a crate, although I did have a soft canvas one when Dudley was smaller. I have a hatchback and for local journeys (especially when muddy)he is just in the hatch area behind the back seats. For longer journeys and any motorway journeys he has a harness and lays on the back seat. If a crate fit in I would probably use one and make it as cosy as possible.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Gisgo has a harness and sits in the middle of the back seat, between the two kids. He loves sitting there and I can't imagine us now ever being able to put him anywhere else! We have a big old towel that we put down for him when he is wet or muddy.


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

I have tried both and I have to use the crate. He gets carsick and it doesn't make a mess in my car. He will do it on his blanket and I will take it out and put a fresh one in. He is getting better with it and he seems to prefer the crate. He doesn't move so much. As he gets older and gets use to it more I do hope he can come out of the crate and ride with a harness.


----------



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have always used a harness with a rear seat cover which attaches behind the headrests, also handy for transporting muddy children from football matches. Farley looks out of the window or sleeps quite happily on the back seat.


----------



## Lynnifer (Feb 14, 2013)

Well i think we'll go for a harness 

I do like the idea of a crate to contain a muddy dog but i think a seat cover could sort that problem and i'm sure merlin would prefer to sit near the kids. 

Thanks x


----------

